# ATV Tires and Wheels



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I decided it was to buy some new shoes for my ATV. We received so much rain this year everything is extremely muddy so I wanted an aggressive tread tire with aluminum wheels. The winch got some pretty good use to far this year so it was time. I went with Zillas, 26-9-12 fronts and 26-11-12 rears. On ITP SS series wheels.

I have not had to put the machine into 4 wheel drive yet to get back in to a couple of my spots that were giving me trouble with OEM tires in 4 wheel drive. I should have replaced them sooner. 

If you need after market tires check out motoxmall. They were $300 cheaper than I could find anywhere in Michigan. Free shipping and 3 days to my door.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the same tires on my wheeler but in the 27 size. Work great but don't take them on the blacktop or they won't last long. I still use my stock tires in the summer when I do some trail riding.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

How do your Zillas work in powdery lake effect snow? My Mud Bugs do ok by they are an inch wider.


----------

